# CarveWright Demo



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

CarveWright Demonstrations

Hello Ladies and Gentleman,

"We here at CarveWright are dedicated to keeping you informing of any and all trade shows and demonstrations that we are participating in. 
Here you will see a list of the demonstrations we will be doing at Sears stores and trade shows for the dates of 11/9 - 11/18. 
If you already own a machine and you have some really neat projects you want to show off, by all means, bring them and wow us with your creativity! If you don't own a machine or need some accessories, we will be running special promotional pricing at these events. 
We look forward to seeing you at one (or more) of the following locations:"

Trade Shows

Denver, CO
The Woodworking Shows located at the Denver Merchandise Mart on 11/16-11/18

Store Demonstrations

Sears stores in Minnesota

Sears in **** Rapids
12737 River Rapids Blvd
**** Rapids, MN 55448
We will be there on Saturday 11/10 from 11am-12:30pm

Sears in Maplewood
3001 White Bear Ave N # 3001
Maplewood, MN 55109
We will be there on Saturday 11/10 from 1pm-2:30pm

Sears in Burnsville
14250 Buck Hill Rd
Burnsville, MN 55306
We will be there on Sunday 11/11 from 1pm-2:30pm

Sears stores in Pennsylvania

Sears in Pittsburgh
1008 Ross Park Mall
Pittsburgh, PA 15237
We will be there on Saturday 11/17 from 11am-12:30pm

Sears in Tarentum
289 Pittsburgh Mills Circle
Tarentum, PA 15084
We will be there on Saturday the 11/17 from 2pm-3:30pm

Sears in Butler
101 Clearview Cir
Butler, PA 16001

We will be there on Sunday 11/18 from 1pm-2:30pm 

Click here to more information on this and other upcoming shows!
http://x.jngo1.net/y.z?l=http://www.carvewright.com/events.html&e=1146216600&t=h

http://www.carvewright.com/


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob,

When you do a show in the Atlanta, Georgia area let me know please..
George II
[email protected]


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

There will be a large woodworking show in Atlanta Jan 25-27. Carvewright & Shopbot will probably be there.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Would you happen to know the location?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

I think he his is talking about this one 

http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/pdf/07_08_Schedule.pdf

http://www.gicc.com/directions.htm

===============


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

That's the one. If you go, take your checkbook... Talk about a toy store. I have been to a couple of these shows and my mouth starts drooling when I walk in the door.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. It is less than 5 miles from my house. I will be there for sure. Hope to meet some of the forum guys there.


----------

